# Value of my 'old' Look, reale possibilities?



## Emspilot (Apr 17, 2002)

I am considering selling my 'old' aluminum Look to finance a new set of wheels for my 555.
However I'm not sure I can get enough for it to make it worth giving up. What do you guys think?

2001 Look AL274 Frame 
Full Dura-Ace 9spd group, except brakes...Ultegra there.
Dura- Ace hubs w/Mavic CPX33 rims.

It's all good condition, the frame has a few nicks and scrapes from lots of riding. The groupo in in great condition. (Sorry, pics are on my home computer and not my work one. Maybe later....)

What's a reasonable $$ to expect to ask and get for this?


----------



## C-40 (Feb 4, 2004)

*not much...*

Unfortunately, most frames lose value very quickly. Even a new LOOK carbon frame, on closeout will often be reduced in price by 25%. I've got a 2004 KG461 that retailed for $1750. It's probably only worth $4-500 dollars, even in pristine condition. A much older aluminum frame would be worth far less.


----------



## Emspilot (Apr 17, 2002)

Yeah, that's about what I've come to realize. I guess I'll just hold on to it as a back up and a rain bike.


----------



## yanksphan (May 18, 2005)

I just sold a KG361 F/F, King Headset, Look Carbo/Alu Stem, and Look carbon seatpost for $425


----------

